# Hunting Job Possibilty



## wolfheart_2001 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI year ago with a totol of 120 points. I did my NZQA and scored 7.0 and i got IELTS too with score 7.0.

Unfortunately, i have submitted my EOI for two times but it hasn't been selected and i don't think it will be selected ever, although i'm a proffesional java/j2ee developer with more than 7 year of exp which i guess is somthing of high demand there.

The problem is that when you try to approach any employer they ask for a valid way to be in New Zealand which is impossible without a job offer too, putting you in a deadlock cycle. I wonder how do some find job there??!!!

I don't know if this is kind of discrimination as i do notice that they prefer people of British roots since i guess they are the only one who can be in New Zealand without a visa and of course US citizen

Can someone explain or show how could someone find job there with such condition?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

You need more points to create a better chance of your EOI being selected.
See the historical selections here :
2013 selections and New Zealand Residence Programme Fact Sheets - New Zealand Immigration Service

As you can see the majority of the fortnightly selections are automatic from EOI's with 140 points and above.
When these have been exhausted, Immigration fill up the selection quota for that fortnight with EOI's with lower scores, but they will select EOI's with job offers first over ones that don't.
Therefore they will choose EOI's with 135 points and job offers next, then EOI's with 135 points and no job offer but with bonus points for essential skills or future growth etc etc.
EOI's with 120 points haven't been chosen for a long time.
This shows the amount and quality of EOI's is rising and if you want to get selected you need to increase your score somehow.
If your EOI has been in the pool for 6 months it will be removed. They don't stay in there forever until they are chosen.

Yes there is a classic catch 22 sistuation experienced by many people with the Residency application under the SMC route.
A lot of people cannot make the magic 140 points for automatic selection unless they have a job, but getting the job without the visa is difficult.
Many employers in NZ want a person to be available for work within a matter of weeks, therefore as you would expect they aren't interested in employing immigrants from overseas as they know how long the visa process can take.
They don't want to make an offer to a person who is overseas on the assumption that person will arrive to take the job offered soon.
They want more of a guarantee. They want to know you have a visa to live and work in NZ.

It isn't discrimination!
How can you say NZ employers prefer people of British roots - have you any evidence of this. Where have you noticed this ?

It is possible to find a job here from overseas without a visa. You just have to be patient, apply for every opportunity regardless whether they say they want people with the actual right to live and work here or not.
A lot of the times this condition is just a standard job offer scentence.

Other than this you may have more chance if you visited and approached potential employers face to face, or the only other way would be to increase the EOI score somehow.

Good luck


----------



## lizzie_c24 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, 

I have submitted our EOI with 45 points without job offer. My question is, should I start looking/interviewing for jobs now even if it has not been selected yet? Or should I wait for the next EOI selection period? One I have talked to won't accept applications without a visa to NZ. Thanks.


----------



## lizzie_c24 (Feb 27, 2012)

I meant 145 points.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

lizzie_c24 said:


> I meant 145 points.


Hi,

There is no harm in applying or interviewing for jobs now before EOI selection or ITA.
However, be aware that Residency applications can take a while so employers aren't likely to be interested yet until nearer the time of you being likely to secure the visa.
Another option for you is to apply for a Temporary Working Visa if you secure a job and your employer wants you in NZ sooner. You can have both visas running at the same time. The Residency application will just plod along in the background.
The Temporary Work Visa can only be secured with a job offer but allows you entry quickly. If all ok with the application you could have this visa within a week.


----------

